# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη Samsung] T200 LCD-Άσπρη οθόνη

## dimitris1989

Καλημέρα,

έχω μια οθόνη SAMSUNG T200 και κατά καιρούς όταν την άναβα έδειχνε ολόκληρη άσπρη. Με μερικά on/off επανερχόταν. 
Αρχικά εμφανιζόταν πιο αρραιά, ενώ τώρα μονίμως όταν ανάβει δείχνει μόνο άσπρο.

Έλεγξα το τροφοδοτικό για τίποτα χαλασμένους πυκνωτές αλλά όλα είναι μια χαρά. Το ίδιο και ο connector μεταξύ πλακέτας και πάνελ.

Μπορώ να κοιτάξω κάτι άλλο ή πάει για πέταμα;

Ευχαριστώ και καλές γιορτές

----------

